# new birds



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

I just got these helmets and modenas on april 19 and was wondering what color ya all would call the modenas and the helmets 
















and here are the helmets


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

Modenas are Blue Gazzie and Ash Red (I think) Helmets look like Red and Yellows Medium Face Crested.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty birds. I never figured out the colors for the Modenas.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

You have, in order, a blue Gazzi, a red checker Schietti, and the helmets are a red cock and a yellow hen.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info at the swapmeet the seller called it the (blue gazzie) a mealy gazzie and the hen a red hen so thanks guys kevin


----------

